
Airbnb CEO: Travel may never be the same - awb
https://www.axios.com/airbnb-travel-coronavirus-3f7ac17c-89d7-4ba6-9b5b-8905e4aa888a.html
======
awillen
I just don't see a lot of reasoning for these claims. The reduction in
business and travel, absolutely, but people suddenly having more diverse
travel interests and desire to go to national parks because of the pandemic? I
just don't know where that comes from. If anything, I would think that
there'll be more pent up desire for people to go see all the big cities they
can't visit right now.

~~~
sg47
More open spaces and places where social distancing is possible. Those Paris
and Rome trips will probably not happen for the time being but maybe more
people decide to drive (if feasible) to their local national park.

~~~
awillen
That's fair - I definitely buy that during the pandemic people will go to open
places that they can drive to, but his comments felt more like they were
addressing the post-pandemic world.

------
catsarebetter
I can see his point about national parks, a ton of people are out on the bay
area hiking trails nowadays, just eyeballing it I would say 50% increase easy

------
battery423
I hope Airbnb will never be the same...

There are already stories out there of people renting flats to use in Airbnb
only.

While you have and had strict regulations on hotels and renting flats out,
Airbnb just ignored it. What happened? Cheap rooms for Tourists, pushing rent
prices higher, and putting a dent on hotels who have to have high standards
and high investments.

------
Merrill
International travel may never be the same, particularly if there is never an
effective vaccine. It looks like the globe is breaking down in to areas where
Covid-19 is effectively suppressed and other areas where it is not and herd
immunity will be the eventual answer. Travel between the areas will require
quarantine in at least one direction, limiting ad hoc travel and tourism.

International tourism and cruising may also lose their impact for social
signalling. Both are at least partly motivated by the desire to come back and
tell all your friends about where you were and what a wonderful time you had.
The actual experience of having your pocket picked or being in a norovirus
outbreak may not be all that great.

~~~
redis_mlc
Can you imagine a flight of 300 - 400 people arriving, and a sudden detention
and 2-week quarantine for them?

If you think the cruise ship stories were bad, those travellers at least had
rooms and kitchens.

Airports don't have that.

